# akatsuki vs the organization in kingdom hearts



## Azure-kun (Apr 11, 2006)

*OrganizationXIII (kingdom hearts 2) Vs. The Atkatsuki(naruto)*

I'll explain later why I think OrganizationXIII would win. . .  I just want your thoughts.


----------



## Lord Prime (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah the organizationXIII(KH2) would when, Final Fastasy ppl would own.


----------



## Lord Prime (Apr 14, 2006)

oops would win*


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 18, 2006)

Hmm... I was gonna say atkatsuki.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 18, 2006)

Well Organisation XIII aren't all that...yes they can move through portals and each controls a certain element. Each ind.also has the power to command a certain type of nobody (Dragon knights,etc...). So besides their elements they carry a certain weapon,(leader has star wars lightsabers lookalike). That much explains their powers..BUT if we are talking about Xemnas with KH power..that's another story...(those who played the game know)

So i'm saying Akatsuki would win with the revealed members (yes without the leader,etc etc etc). (Skills are known..too lazy to type XD)


----------



## ecelipse (May 24, 2006)

that organization name i forgot btw who will win.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2006)

What, Organziation XIII?

I know little about both.


----------



## ecelipse (May 24, 2006)

yup thats the organization


----------



## Kisame. (May 25, 2006)

Kisame whips out his claspers. They look in awe. Itachi does Amaretsu ftw


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2006)

This is one of the Battledome's closest matches for the "godly organizations".  But I think the Organization wins because it has Roxas, Xemnas, and the gunner guy.


----------



## Gene (May 25, 2006)

The leader of Organization XIII takes everybody out by himself.


----------



## Seany (May 25, 2006)

Akatsuki seems alot stronger.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 28, 2006)

I feel terrible making this threa. . .


----------



## ecelipse (May 28, 2006)

hey you stoll my idea


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (May 28, 2006)

OrganizationXIII would win.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 28, 2006)

*uzamaki-naruto* said:
			
		

> OrganizationXIII would win.


 
  I'd geuss so. . .zexion alone could Pwn the whole gang if not just Itachi...


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 28, 2006)

Xemnas with his Nobody dragon could kill Akatsuki easily 

But I think this one would be a fair fight if you're talking about only with revealed members.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 28, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Xemnas with his Nobody dragon could kill Akatsuki easily
> 
> But I think this one would be a fair fight if you're talking about only with revealed members.


 

   zexion can become anyone and anything as long as he isn't take'in from the light. . .I fail to see how sharingan would do anything to him.all and all though I agree this could be a tough battle if Orochimaru & kabuto is in this fight.


----------



## escamoh (May 29, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> zexion can become anyone and anything as long as he isn't take'in from the light. . .I fail to see how sharingan would do anything to him.all and all though I agree this could be a tough battle if Orochimaru & kabuto is in this fight.



Henge no jutsu? The revealed Akatsuki members could take down the Org. all on their own. Org. XIII was beaten by a 14-15 year old kid


----------



## Azure-kun (May 29, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Henge no jutsu? The revealed Akatsuki members could take down the Org. all on their own. Org. XIII was beaten by a 14-15 year old kid


 
  that can tear up scycrapers and beat down army's in milla seconds...

zexion> Itachi


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

An example of an OXIII vs Akatsuki battle.

Demyx: "Dance water, dance!"

Kisame:  You're a homo...

*Kisame eats Demyx*

-----------------------------------

Zexion:  Look at me, I can spam stupid lance attacks, wheeee!!!

*Sasori does Poison Cloud and envelops battle area*

Zexion:  Cough, cough... *dead*


----------



## Azure-kun (May 29, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> An example of an OXIII vs Akatsuki battle.
> 
> Demyx: "Dance water, dance!"
> 
> ...


 

  xaildin control the six lancer's of wing BTW

  and that was scary.


----------



## escamoh (May 29, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> that can tear up scycrapers and beat down army's in milla seconds...
> 
> zexion> Itachi



All Itachi has to do is use MS and all the Org. would die. Itachi>>>>Org.XIII.

If MS doesn't work thanks to some miracle then Deidara can just make one of his exploding clay things sneak up on the Org. and blow up. Akatsuki guys alone can take out the entire Org. Having Kisame, Sasori, Orochimaru, Kabuto and the rest would be overkill.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 29, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> All Itachi has to do is use MS and all the Org. would die. Itachi>>>>Org.XIII.
> 
> If MS doesn't work thanks to some miracle then Deidara can just make one of his exploding clay things sneak up on the Org. and blow up. Akatsuki guys alone can take out the entire Org. Having Kisame, Sasori, Orochimaru, Kabuto and the rest would be overkill.


 
  you have Played the game right?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, Xaldin (stupid lance spam), Xemnas, Mansex, all their names are fucked up anyway.

Yeah, and Zexion was the other berserker spambot. Other than ultra Mansex with this dual lightsabers that might give him Akatsuki an issue, one on one, each OXIII member would eat it hard.  They have a tendency of losing their cool (especially in Chain of Memories) whereas the known Akatsuki members are very cold and calculating in battle.  The only one we've seen to their full capability was Sasori and he was taken down because they got lucky and had the poison antidote.  Almost half of OXIII was taken out by a Sora who had about half the strength of what he had in KH2.  Each Akatsuki member, if we can assume that the rest of Akatsuki > Deidara & Kisame, can easily take a country down by themselves if they wanted, as evidenced by stories of Sasori doing so.  We haven't seen the rest of the Akatsuki members or even what they plan on doing once they use the bijuu power extracted from the jinchuriikis.

Plus, Akatsuki's cloaks look better than OXIII. XD

Of course MS from Itachi isn't enough to take out all of OXIII, but can Demyx make a desert into an ocean at 30% of his power?  Can Zexion and Xaldin destroy an entire village in one shot (they can spam attack the hell out of one though XD)?  Nah.  I doubt it.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 29, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Yeah, Xaldin (stupid lance spam), Xemnas, Mansex, all their names are fucked up anyway.
> 
> 
> Plus, Akatsuki's cloaks look better than OXIII. XD


 
  Nagata!!!!

  you take that back!!! Org XIII cloaks are way more sexyer then atkatsuki!!!!!

   Dattibayo!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> Nagata!!!!
> 
> you take that back!!! Org XIII cloaks are way more sexyer then atkatsuki!!!!!
> 
> Dattibayo!!!


Xemnas' real name is Mansex.  Mansex = homo.  Believe it. XD


----------



## escamoh (May 29, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> you have Played the game right?



Yes I've beaten it twice and I know that Itachi alone would be able to own the Org.XIII by using MS.



> Of course MS from Itachi isn't enough to take out all of OXIII



All Itachi has to do is look them in the eye with MS and they are dead. I have seen nothing from Org.XIII that would be able to block that.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 29, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Xemnas' real name is Mansex. Mansex = homo. Believe it. XD


 

  NOOOO!!!!! not the trashy english naruto Voice over. . . .I'm melting!!!!!!! melting. . . .melting!!!!!


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 29, 2006)

I think the Atkatsuki would win.. >_>


----------



## Azure-kun (May 29, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Yes I've beaten it twice and I know that Itachi alone would be able to own the Org.XIII by using MS.


 
  "you. . .lack chakura strands?"

  MS doesn't work on Half a person.


----------



## escamoh (May 29, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> "you. . .lack chakura strands?"
> 
> MS doesn't work on Half a person.



MS works on everyone except pureblood Uchiha's. Last time I checked none of the Org.XIII were Uchiha's.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

No MS is too reliant on chakra.  Itachi used it 3 times in one day and he was spent.  Second, nobody in their right mind is going to group up in one place and allow Itachi to Amaterasu them.  Third, Tsukiyomi can only be used on one person at a time, and he has to stay still to use it.  There's 13 members in OXIII.  C'mon man...

That still doesn't mean Akatsuki can't win.  It's just that Itachi !> all of OXIII, period.


----------



## escamoh (May 29, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> No MS is too reliant on chakra.  Itachi used it 3 times in one day and he was spent.  Second, nobody in their right mind is going to group up in one place and allow Itachi to Amaterasu them.  Third, Tsukiyomi can only be used on one person at a time, and he has to stay still to use it.  There's 13 members in OXIII.  C'mon man...
> 
> That still doesn't mean Akatsuki can't win.  It's just that Itachi !> all of OXIII, period.



Couldn't Kisame put everyone in a water prison and Itachi could go up to each of them and use MS while resting because the Org. won't be able to escape?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Couldn't Kisame put everyone in a water prison and Itachi could go up to each of them and use MS while resting because the Org. won't be able to escape?


See, as a team, Akatsuki has many ways of attacking OXIII.  That's no biggie.  You were saying that Itachi is greater than all of OXIII collective, which he isn't.  One on one and teamplay would be another story.

And c'mon, he can't MS all of them in one day.  That's ludicrous and pointless for him to waste all that chakra.  He has more than enough in his arsenal to do otherwise.

As for water prison, OXIII could just warp away in their little dark teleporters.  Akatsuki still has the win though.


----------



## escamoh (May 29, 2006)

Yeah I guess your right Itachi isn't strong enough to take out OrgXIII on his own but Akatsuki would still win this fight easily.


----------



## Samehadamaster (May 29, 2006)

The Akatsuki would totally kick Org. XI?`s but because even though theOrg. has cool weapons and control of the elements, the akatsuki has all that and more.


----------



## mortsleam (May 29, 2006)

Xemnas has 4 amazing forms him self.
And Xaldin, Roxas, Axel, Saix, Xibar, Martyn (forgot name), and many many more.
Orginiaztion are also faster stronger, and got magic and weapons, they wins/


----------



## Azure-kun (May 31, 2006)

Roxas is too much Power for the whole atakatsuki if you ask me...


----------



## mortsleam (May 31, 2006)

i bet Xemnas Saix and Roxas can do it all alone. There powers are great.


----------



## Samehadamaster (May 31, 2006)

> Roxas is too much Power for the whole atakatsuki if you ask me...



Hmm... If Roxas is so tough then I wonder how he?d do against Kisame at full power.

 And by the way, Roxas is sort of shy and his memory was erased.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 31, 2006)

Samehadamaster said:
			
		

> Hmm... If Roxas is so tough then I wonder how he?d do against Kisame at full power.
> 
> And by the way, Roxas is sort of shy and his memory was erased.


 

  I would like to see Roxas in full memory, the same Roxas that Pwned Riku. 

  the same whom Hold half of sora's Power's with retart strenght that makes Juggernat look like wasted Sprem. lol.


----------



## escamoh (May 31, 2006)

Roxas would get his ass whooped so bad....Akatsuki is too powerful for the Orginization.


----------



## Misk (May 31, 2006)

Well Im not saying OrgXIII can beat Akatsuki but im just going to throw a few things out there

MS basically makes you live relive a nightmare and toutures your soul
Well Nobodies dont have memories or souls,they're just empty shells

What about Xigbar? The guy can alter space and teleport at the speed of light, Yea Kisame can turn a plain into an ocean but Xigbar would just change it then teleport behind him and shell him

Saixk you can throw Kunai,poison,and hit him with samehada all you want but hes Invincible unless you know his weakness and if we're fighting in the narutoverse his weakness isnt there

and on the topic of Xemnas in dragon form...Just what is Akatsuki going to do against what I believe is futuristic weaponry?
I mean if a Boat that shoots fireballs freaks them out, how are they going to react to thousands of lasers and giant buildings flying at them?


----------



## Azure-kun (May 31, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> Roxas would get his ass whooped so bad....Akatsuki is too powerful for the Orginization.


 
  let's see

  Uber legendary Ninja's treating the way of life by using  nine sacerd demons. . .or 13 dark warlords opening a new Paradox era of life with a litteral endless army of freaks, Uber magic & Uber technology. . . .

  Gee this is such a a hard thought. . .

   *Saix throws clumb at Kisame and Gives him a tumer*


----------



## escamoh (May 31, 2006)

> MS basically makes you live relive a nightmare and toutures your soul
> Well Nobodies dont have memories or souls,they're just empty shells



When Itachi uses MS, he can do 3 different jutsu. The first is Tsukiyomi which Itachi used on Kakashi. It lets the user control the space/time in the tsukiyomi world where the victim is trapped. Itachi can do anything he wants from making them relive nightmares to causing physical pain. Just because a person doesn't have a soul doesn't mean they aren't affected.



> What about Xigbar? The guy can alter space and teleport at the speed of light, Yea Kisame can turn a plain into an ocean but Xigbar would just change it then teleport behind him and shell him



And yet he was beaten so easily by Sora...Akatsuki guys are way faster than Sora.



> Saixk you can throw Kunai,poison,and hit him with samehada all you want but hes Invincible unless you know his weakness and if we're fighting in the narutoverse his weakness isnt there



  What was his weakness again...I forgot.



> and on the topic of Xemnas in dragon form...Just what is Akatsuki going to do against what I believe is futuristic weaponry?
> I mean if a Boat that shoots fireballs freaks them out, how are they going to react to thousands of lasers and giant buildings flying at them?



Well Sora and Riku fought the final fight with nothing but thier keyblades...They didn't need technology to win.

And I do remember how Riku had that hover vehicle thing, but Akatsuki guys like Deidara can do the same thing.


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 1, 2006)

All the Org. can do is make portals, use weird weapons and each one controls an "element".

While the Akatsuki can do all that and seal away powerful deamons.

Can the org. do that?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2006)

escaflowne3 said:
			
		

> What was his weakness again...I forgot.


The triangle button. XD


----------



## Kuya (Jun 16, 2006)

Akatsuki for the win because Akatsuki>Sora. But if Goofy fought with sorry then i dunno. but newayz Akatsuki would defeat the Organization. although i wonder who's outfits r kooler?


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

this thread isn't in the heip?


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 1, 2006)

Organization xiii definitely will win. Every single member can teleport. Even if Itachi used his Sharingan, speed of a ninja and teleport are on 2 totally different levels. Only Itachi would stand a chance.


----------



## Fenix (Sep 1, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> What, Organziation XIII?
> 
> I know little about both.



Hmm, dont mind me saying this but you're on a Naruto form but you dont know anything about the Akatsuki?


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah... I am with Organization XIII on this. Only Itachi would be able to bring them down. It all would depend if Nobodies really die. I am not sure they can, with the secrecy that the director of KH has when someone mentions them.


----------



## Vicious (Sep 1, 2006)

this is a very good fight, but if you r counting "ansem" in this, then akatsuki are in trouble, but i do agree itachi and probly the akatsuki leader would probly be the only ones that have a chance.!?
and i have a question is this kingdom hearts 1 or 2 beacause i was using kingdom heats 2????


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 1, 2006)

This would be a crazy fight but i think 13 will edge it out


----------



## Vicious (Sep 1, 2006)

well it is 13 ppl vs. 9 ppl but ansem is probly the same level as sephirtoth i think.!?


----------



## Piekage (Sep 1, 2006)

Xemnas and his mecha dragon ftw.


----------



## hatake404 (Sep 1, 2006)

Akatsuki FTW their way better speed and techiniques but Itachi would be most useless here. He could probably take 1 person out 2 the most with his Sharingan Techiques and then he`ll be totally wiped and then get killed.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 1, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:
			
		

> well it is 13 ppl vs. 9 ppl but ansem is probly the same level as sephirtoth i think.!?



Xemnas.... He is in Org 13, not Ansem because...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ansem is DiZ in KH 2. Xemnas and that Heartlesss in KH came from the person known as Xenohort (spelling is wrong, but that's how it sounds). 

They used his name only to continue on Ansem's abandoned research into the heart...




And no, he's faaaar easier than Sephiroth. However, some of his technigues could only be seen through a Sharingan. he makes a clone of himself many times and is constantly vanishing. 

Xigbar would be the other tough one, in my opinion. I mean, the guy is never in the same place and he shoots from all directions plus he can manipulate the feild around him. 

Then there's Luxord... I mean, who wants to be turned into a card? 

Demyx... Demyx would be the first one to "die." Gods that guy was easy.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 1, 2006)

I think Tetsuya Nomura stated that Xemnas with KH would the single most powerful being in the KH universe, in the KH2 Ultimania. I can't say for sure though. Regardless, the thread creator didn't restrict KH-powered Xenmas, and given the sheer size and ammount of firepower he's metal dragon has, I'd give it to him.


----------



## Vicious (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks, i knew i had something wrong, anyway  Xaldin i thought was one of the hardest boss to beat so he would probly cause alot of trouble to the akatsuki members.!?


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 1, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:
			
		

> thanks, i knew i had something wrong, anyway  Xaldin i thought was one of the hardest boss to beat so he would probly cause alot of trouble to the akatsuki members.!?



Try fighting the guy when you somehow end up ten levels behind what the world suggests.  I didn't have a very good time with that guy... 

Piekage: I have problems with Seohiroth, not Xemnas. He was quite easy when I figured out what must be done during that sequence with Riku.


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 1, 2006)

Sephiroth isnt that tough....wait till you....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fight Cloud,Tifa,Yuffie,Squall all at once at level 99.....talk about insane


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 1, 2006)

ZergKage said:
			
		

> Sephiroth isnt that tough....wait till you....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I imagine so. But... How can I get that far? I have the Pain and Panic one, but that's all.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Sep 1, 2006)

Xemnes is the strongest in ORG XIII and itachi is strong to that would be a good match. but riku was in the orginization? and is axel riku's nobody


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 1, 2006)

Level up Summons ability to 5
Level all forms to 7 (Wisdom,Master,Final,Valor){Anti-Sora doesnt count}

But i warn you wait till your at least 90ish to try it.....even Pete is insane in there. I was at 89 the first time i fought him with uber items and he still killed me in 3 to 4 hits......Trying to finish the book is soooooo hard 



> Xemnes is the strongest in ORG XIII and itachi is strong to that would be a good match. but riku was in the orginization? and is axel riku's nobody




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah Riku wasnt in O13....he was with Ansem the Wise and Mickey. 

Nah Axel isnt Riku's nobody, to my knowledge Riku was never turned into a heartless so he wouldnt have a nobody. He just uses the power of the darkness.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 1, 2006)

Sirexais said:
			
		

> Piekage: I have problems with Seohiroth, not Xemnas. He was quite easy when I figured out what must be done during that sequence with Riku.



I was refering to the story, not the gameplay. I think Sephiroth was easy, to be honest.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Now fighting Leon, Cloud, Tifa and Yuffie? Alone? That's murderous.






> Xemnes is the strongest in ORG XIII and itachi is strong to that would be a good match. but riku was in the orginization? and is axel riku's nobody



No it wouldn't be. KH-Powered Xemnas would rape him. Base Xemnas, I can't say, since I don't remember his 1st boss fight too well. Also, Riku wasn't in the Organization, neither was Mickey. They just have the cloaks cause there badass. And Riku never became a Heartless, so no Nobody.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 1, 2006)

ichigo kurosaki said:
			
		

> Xemnes is the strongest in ORG XIII and itachi is strong to that would be a good match. but riku was in the orginization? and is axel riku's nobody



Axel is Axel. He is not Riku's Nobody, like Piekage mentioned. 

Piekage: Itachi would beat Xemnas without the KH power up. He was just really weak. All he had was that sheild and strike with the laser sword thingie... And I am just having problems with Sephiroth. I don't know why.


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 1, 2006)

Cant wait till #3 "The Keyblade Wars"

I dont think Itachi could match Xenmas


----------



## Piekage (Sep 1, 2006)

ZergKage said:
			
		

> Cant wait till #3 "The Keyblade Wars"


Ditto. I wish Square was more forthcoming with that info. I guess when FF13 we'll know something.



> And I am just having problems with Sephiroth.



He can be a bit of a bastard. Did you try leveling up a lot? Some people I know were having difficulty because they're stats were to low. Other than that I probably couldn't help. Good luck with him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2006)

Another,more cosmetic reason for Axel not being Riku's nobody is because of his name.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The nobodies in the Organization like to use anagrams of their original name plus an X like Xemnas=Ansem plus an X,or Roxas=Sora plus X


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 1, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> Another,more cosmetic reason for Axel not being Riku's nobody is because of his name.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Tsk tsk... You have that wrong. Xemnas is not Ansem.

Edit: It's MANSEX! *shot*


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2006)

The funny thing is that I knew that was going to happen.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry... My friend often says that to me. I never once heard of it until I met her.


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 2, 2006)

Piekage said:
			
		

> Ditto. I wish Square was more forthcoming with that info. I guess when FF13 we'll know something.



Yea i still think the 4 armored people are alternate reality Sora,Riku,Mickey,Kairi.

The only thing i cant figure is how there crossroad labels are, I think

Sora = Twilight
Riku = Dark
Mickey = Dawn
Kairi = Light?


Meh i'm still working  out some theories


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 2, 2006)

I am still iffy about a KH3... I liked this sense of closure...


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 2, 2006)

> Xigbar would be the other tough one, in my opinion. I mean, the guy is never in the same place and he shoots from all directions plus he can manipulate the feild around him.



Oh god, especially when  he shoots through the portals and the makes his bullets come raining ddown from everywhere. This guy could probably singlehandedly take out every member of akatsuki.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 2, 2006)

Akakiri said:
			
		

> Oh god, especially when  he shoots through the portals and the makes his bullets come raining ddown from everywhere. This guy could probably singlehandedly take out every member of akatsuki.



Not really. I mean, he DOES have to reload, ne?


----------



## Piekage (Sep 2, 2006)

ZergKage said:
			
		

> Yea i still think the 4 armored people are alternate reality Sora,Riku,Mickey,Kairi.
> 
> The only thing i cant figure is how there crossroad labels are, I think
> 
> ...



I'd say Riku's the dawn, as he began in darkness, but finds his way to light. Plus there's Way to the Dawn, he's keyblade. Can Kairi be considered a Keyblade Master? I thought her Keyblade was synthetic.


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 2, 2006)

Piekage said:
			
		

> I'd say Riku's the dawn, as he began in darkness, but finds his way to light. Plus there's Way to the Dawn, he's keyblade. Can Kairi be considered a Keyblade Master? I thought her Keyblade was synthetic.



Yea Riku's sword is called way to dawn but thats the trouble i'm having ^_^ I dont think anyone else fits the darkness path but him(doesnt mean hes bad just as long as he can control it). And i put Kairi as light because she was able to free Sora from being a heartless. Sora then can be either twilight or dawn and Mickey would have to be the other(sometimes i think Sora should be dawn tho.)((Which might mean Mickey for Twilight because he just stops by and helps/gives clues/answers.

I always figured Kairi as a keyblade master which is why at the end they were training her to use a sword. 

Also the "chasers" I figured had a female character....and if its alternate versions then maybe one is Kairi


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't think Kairi is... I think that one was made for her, that's all...

I am still curious about why the director refuses to release information on Zexion... Why would he not just come out and say what his element and powers were? There's got to be a reason.

Also, ever think of Roxas being the darkness? He was a legit KeyBlade Master, ne?


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 2, 2006)

> Not really. I mean, he DOES have to reload, ne?
> __________________



Xigbar has a lot of ammo, in his final move he shoots continuousely for about 45 seconds without reloading. He doesn't reload before it either.

Check out this vid 

Link removed


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 2, 2006)

I feel sorry for that poor soul


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 3, 2006)

> I am still curious about why the director refuses to release information on Zexion... Why would he not just come out and say what his element and powers were? There's got to be a reason.



  Nomura said in his interview that its not that Zexion has no weapon, its just yet to be seen. Plus unlike all of the other Organization XIII members he is the only one that didn't perish in front of our eyes. 
              I have doubts that he died. The screen turned black right before the Riku clone charged at him. Kinda reminds me of Uchiha Obito from Naruto.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 3, 2006)

So, Zex may yet to appear in KH3


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 3, 2006)

In the town that never was, his marking is red signifying he is dead. Also in Crickets book it says he was eliminated

But this could still be false info......


----------



## escamoh (Sep 3, 2006)

I remember the last time there was a thread like this I was a total Narutard and refused to beleive that Org.XIII could win.

But now that I can think clearly again, Xigbar alone would be a match for Akatsuki imo. He can control space/time, teleport (at least I think it's teleportation), and he has a gun.

If it's the entire Org.XIII they win this easily.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh yeah... Those lights. I forgot about those.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 3, 2006)

Sirexais said:
			
		

> So, Zex may yet to appear in KH3


That's only IF there is a KH3.

If it's made, I doubt it's gonna be released any time soon.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 3, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> That's only IF there is a KH3.
> 
> If it's made, I doubt it's gonna be released any time soon.




Really? I hope there isnt...


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 3, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> I remember the last time there was a thread like this I was a total Narutard and refused to beleive that Org.XIII could win.
> 
> But now that I can think clearly again, Xigbar alone would be a match for Akatsuki imo. He can control space/time, teleport (at least I think it's teleportation), and he has a gun.
> 
> If it's the entire Org.XIII they win this easily.



Preach on brother!

Seriously Xigbar, Xaldin, Xemnas, Luxord would be a tough team to take down


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 3, 2006)

ZergKage said:
			
		

> Preach on brother!
> 
> Seriously Xigbar, Xaldin, Xemnas, Luxord would be a tough team to take down




Wouldn't they be though? I mean Itachi would have his hands full trying to keep track of thier movements, ne? Such a shame we don't know how powerful AL is...


I'm still partial to Axel, but meh... I wish he was a harder boss than what he was.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 3, 2006)

^ I don't get what you're trying to say


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 3, 2006)

About what?


----------



## escamoh (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm confused on the point you're trying to make...are you saying Akatsuki wins or Org.XIII?


----------



## Vicious (Sep 3, 2006)

like i said eariler, Xaldin is fuckin* powerhouse the akatsuki wont be able to hit him because those damn spears swinging around him which made him a tough character, still the aka L and itachi would be very useful in this fight i believe..
well the aka L better be tough or i'll be very pissed off very piss off.........!


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 3, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> I'm confused on the point you're trying to make...are you saying Akatsuki wins or Org.XIII?




Org. XIII... I said that on the very first page!


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 3, 2006)

> In the town that never was, his marking is red signifying he is dead. Also in Crickets book it says he was eliminated
> 
> But this could still be false info......



All of this info is acording to what is believed to have happened. No one actually saw Zexion perish. Plus the funniest thing is, in the world that never was, there are 13 gravestones for each member of the organization. Each gravestone has a picture of that member's weapon. Yet, Zexion's gravestone seems to be destroyed.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 3, 2006)

Akakiri said:
			
		

> All of this info is acording to what is believed to have happened. No one actually saw Zexion perish. Plus the funniest thing is, in the world that never was, there are 13 gravestones for each member of the organization. Each gravestone has a picture of that member's weapon. Yet, Zexion's gravestone seems to be destroyed.




So that was his that was in ruins? I haven't played the game in a while now, so sorry if I seem kind of ignorant. Either way, interesting observation


----------



## Iron Spidey (Sep 3, 2006)

They both luk powerful but the orginization that finds it hard 2 get rid of mickey mouse loses


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 3, 2006)

> They both luk powerful but the orginization that finds it hard 2 get rid of mickey mouse loses


Micky in kingdom hearts is very different then the micky you see in cartoons. He is like Yoda from star wars lol. Small but he kicks ass.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 3, 2006)

Akakiri said:
			
		

> Micky in kingdom hearts is very different then the micky you see in cartoons. He is like Yoda from star wars lol. Small but he kicks ass.



No joke... When he subbed in for me I was like "woah." Such a shame he can't defeat bosses instead of Sora.


----------



## ZergKage (Sep 3, 2006)

Akakiri said:
			
		

> All of this info is acording to what is believed to have happened. No one actually saw Zexion perish. Plus the funniest thing is, in the world that never was, there are 13 gravestones for each member of the organization. Each gravestone has a picture of that member's weapon. Yet, Zexion's gravestone seems to be destroyed.



*Q. Looks like Zexion has a lot of fans.*

_Probably because he's quite enigmatic. He's the only member who showed up with no weapons but it's not because he doesn't have his own weapon, it's more of because he died without fighting so nobody knows what's his weapon. I have an idea on what his weapon is and I might have a chance of showing it in the near future so I'll keep it as a secret for now. That reminds me, in the World that Never Was, each XIII Organization member had a gravestone for them and each of those have a picture of their weapons and that's when Zexion became a problem for us. "Eh, we're gonna put a spoiler on Zexion's weapon there!?" (laugh) That's a bit too much so we decided to destroy the gravestone so that his weapon couldn't be seen._

I've heard that Zexion was alive theory but i dont believe it as even Nomura says he died.  O13 is finished and they're moving on so i dont see the point of bringin him back.

Also, and i think this is one of the coolest things ever. Zexion weapon is his mind and thats why he really has no "weapon"


----------



## Akakiri (Sep 3, 2006)

> Also, and i think this is one of the coolest things ever. Zexion weapon is his mind and thats why he really has no "weapon"
> __________________


We all know that. There's a difference between element and weapon. Ex. Demyx's weapon is a Sitar, but his element is water, or Xemnas's element is nothingness and his weapon is lightsabers. Zexion's element was Psychics.

Zexion was one of the most intelligent of the members, he might be a new enemy in KH III. Like the Akatsuki leader, we don't know this guy's true powers. 

         Maybe he didn't return to the organization because he could see that they will fail. Instead of sticking around and getting himself killed, he maybe waited till they were out of the way so he could achieve the goal of becoming full again quietly and without catching the attention of keyblade users. They don't show his weapon, maybe its a keyblade. Who knows, I mean he was quite a schemer wasn't he??

Just a theory of mines


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Akatsuki vs. Organization 13*

The title says it all, who do u think would win between these two Organization's of evil?


----------



## Art of Run (Nov 3, 2006)

Org ftw...


----------



## ZergKage (Nov 3, 2006)

O13 wins, there are 13 ^_^


----------



## Art of Run (Nov 3, 2006)

Not to mention Xigbar is H4x


----------



## ZergKage (Nov 3, 2006)

Yea, he's hacks. So are Xenmas and Luxord.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd really like to see Kisame and Saix go at it. Talk about powerhouse city .


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 3, 2006)

But ZOMG Itachi has TEH GENJUTSU ZOMG! He would own them all at the same time.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 3, 2006)

This has been done before.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 13, 2007)

4thandnaruto said:


> well it is 13 ppl vs. 9 ppl but ansem is probly the same level as sephirtoth i think.!?



You mean Xemnas and actually Xemnas is actually stronger than Sephy.  Xemnas at the end of KH2 was the most powerful being in the KH universe.

This is just such overkill.  KH characters are just on a whole different scale of power than the Narutoverse.  It is just not fair.  1 Organisation XIII memeber should be capable of soloing all of Akatsuki at the same time.



> Sora = Twilight
> Riku = Dark
> Mickey = Dawn
> Kairi = Light?



Sora has the Keyblade of Light
Riku has the Keyblade of Twilight
Mickey has the Keyblade of Darkness

Kairi has no Keyblade so I don't see her representing anything.  She is simply a Princess of Heart.

Oh and in regards to the people mentioning Zexion.  Ya, Zexion is quite dead.  Also we DO know what Zexion's weapon is.  We find out in KH2 Final Mix+.  It's a book.


----------



## 2yoshi101 (Apr 15, 2007)

dunno...it'd come close, that's for sure. I only know about KHoM, and those Organization XII members, and a little bit about the others, but considering that all the Organization XII members are dead, Akatsuki...xP. 

And if everybody was alive...umm...Organization XII??


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2007)

Xemnas takes Akatsuki by himself.

Adding the other 12 is just mean.


----------



## 2yoshi101 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Xemnas takes Akatsuki by himself.
> 
> Adding the other 12 is just mean.



lol...good point.


----------



## Enigmatic Swordsman (Apr 15, 2007)

Organization XIII takes this in a rapestomp.


----------



## Shinkirou (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, looking back through the posts it makes me laugh at how many people thought Akatsuki could win.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 16, 2007)

Shinkirou said:


> Wow, looking back through the posts it makes me laugh at how many people thought Akatsuki could win.



Agreed this is rape.  Dance water dance anyone?


----------



## 2yoshi101 (Apr 16, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Agreed this is rape.  Dance water dance anyone?



It's not really fair tho...I mean, Organization XIII actually have _bullets_, while all Akatsuki has is Sharingan and jitsu.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2007)

2yoshi101 said:


> It's not really fair tho...I mean, Organization XIII actually have _bullets_, while all Akatsuki has is Sharingan and jitsu.



Wrong.  They have LASERS.

Lasers >>> Bullets >>> Ninjas.


----------



## atom (Apr 17, 2007)

The Kingdom Hearts is sooo broken though. Heck, 99% of the universes created by Square Enix have contradictions in them.

Ehh, stupid good storytelling drawing me in -_-.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2007)

Contradictions like what exactly?

I gotta admit I'm curious.


----------



## SuperSaiyan4 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Akatsuki vs. Organization 13*

organization 13 from kingdom hearts 2 and the akatsuki
the dudes in the black robes. who will win? 

btw, because the organization 13 has shown little merit in speed, let's say that they're capable of summoning any heartless or nobody, and able to open dark portals anywhere.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 28, 2007)

SuperSaiyan4 said:


> organization 13 from kingdom hearts 2 and the akatsuki
> the dudes in the black robes. who will win?
> 
> btw, because the organization 13 has shown little merit in speed, let's say that they're capable of summoning any heartless or nobody, and able to open dark portals anywhere.



Been done before.


----------



## SuperSaiyan4 (Apr 28, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> Been done before.



but we know more now!


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 28, 2007)

Doesn't change the outcome, Akatsuki get raped.


----------



## Kai (Apr 28, 2007)

From what we know of Akatsuki, they get slaughtered in a horrible massacre of high level magic that defies all Naruto logic.


----------



## Xell (Apr 28, 2007)

It'd surprise me if Akatsuki could win this..


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2007)

^ Well you won't be because they won't win.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2007)

sayonara akatsuki! \o


----------



## Godot (Apr 28, 2007)

Xemnas alone beats the crap out of the whole akatsuki


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Apr 28, 2007)

Demyx alone can solo this.


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2007)

lol rape          .


----------



## SuperSaiyan4 (Apr 28, 2007)

then let's say that the organization 13 can't summon minions. 

I mean, akatsuki are capable of performing techniques that destroyed terrains  (like kakuzus' attack on kakashi). and itachi's speed is so fast that people cant keep track of him. Give akatsuki a little chance .

im not being biased. im actually hoping that the nobodies would win, but i just want to give this more heat.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 28, 2007)

Organization XIII feats:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9auiGcNJECk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVZYRi4XNvc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBBG51pdtOI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENF2nX3rguU[/YOUTUBE]

Any one of the Organization guys could solo Akatsuki.


----------



## Shinkirou (Apr 28, 2007)

Any of the mid-tier Organization members up, can solo Akatsuki, with or without minions.


----------



## Enigmatic Swordsman (Apr 29, 2007)

Rapestomp.  All we need is Demyx to wtfpwn the akatsuki.  Also, the search function is your friend.  It is there for a reason.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 29, 2007)

SuperSaiyan4 said:


> then let's say that the organization 13 can't summon minions.
> 
> I mean, akatsuki are capable of performing techniques that destroyed terrains  (like kakuzus' attack on kakashi). and itachi's speed is so fast that people cant keep track of him. Give akatsuki a little chance .
> 
> im not being biased. im actually hoping that the nobodies would win, but i just want to give this more heat.



Who said they where using minions in the first place?  Many of them could solo the Akatsuki.


----------



## HK-47 (May 27, 2007)

*Organization XII Vs. Akatsuki*

The *Organization XII* Of *Kingdom Hearts II*

Vs.

The *Akatsuki* of *Naruto*

Who will win?


*NOTE:Every member of both sides count*


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2007)

Its been done before.

And most members of Organization XIII would solo this.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 27, 2007)

*AGAIN!?*

Goddammit when are people gonna stop making this match up?  It's almost as bad as Crocodile vs Gaara and just as much of a curbstomp.


----------



## Enclave (May 27, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Its been done before.
> 
> And most members of Organization XIII would solo this.



Pretty much exactly this.


----------



## Seany (May 27, 2007)

Complete rape. Organization XIII win.


----------



## Kai (May 27, 2007)

Marluxia or Zexion themselves would give Akatsuki hell.


----------



## Vexen (May 27, 2007)

Who said anything about Organization XIII? Read the title, this is *Organization XII*.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

OMG AGAIN!?? What the fuck people. It's been decided thousands of times already. AND AKATSUKI GET's FUCKING RAPED.


----------

